# Bosch operator manual



## sarge (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for my Bosch 1613EVS. I lost mine and always like to have the manual for each tool. Thanks for any help, Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI sarge

Check out the link below it may help 

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/bosch/1613EVS.734

it will pop up as a PDF so you can print it out..just hit the zoom button


===========


sarge said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for my Bosch 1613EVS. I lost mine and always like to have the manual for each tool. Thanks for any help, Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just posted the manual in the Bosch section.


----------



## sarge (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Mike, I apprecite that. Bill


----------



## pinkwedd (Jun 17, 2009)

This is great.


----------

